# NGD



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

i dig that Seafoam green!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I do too. Especially at $119 OTD.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice n clean Gary. \,,/
:texasflag


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. It's no Godin though.



:cheers:


----------

